

Show HN: What Would I Say? - Matetricks
http://what-would-i-say.appspot.com/

======
Raphmedia
Please let me generate a status without having to log in.

Please don't pop an alert to my face if I am not logged.

~~~
minimaxir
It's using Markov chains from your existing FB posts, so that's why it needs
auth. (FB's API requires auth even for public posts.)

------
alex_doom
This is a fun fantastic little app. Thanks for making Facebook funny for one
day.

